# What country has the best military?



## OHara (11 Jul 2005)

Ok, Vote on your opinion in the ways of Training,equiptment, members etc.


----------



## Horse_Soldier (11 Jul 2005)

Lower Zorberistansvakia....

To shamelessly pillage Clausewitz, the only purpose of a military is to further a country's diplomatic affairs by other means.   Thus it can be argued that the "Best" military is that which best furthers it's countrys affairs - which in the case of your list, pretty much applies to each of them in their own way.   It's like asking what drink best quenches thirst?   I vote Iced Tea (advancing midriff growth has forced me to discontinue excessive consumption of malt & hops based beverages).   Which military is best in a straight and even, one on one fight - well, that could be different.   But irrelevant.

I think Danjanou is right - we tend to be grumpy on Mondays and set the fire selector to auto


----------



## old medic (11 Jul 2005)

I vote for Politzania.

But seriously, this is fluff.

OM


----------



## Jordan411 (11 Jul 2005)

What a weird poll......


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (11 Jul 2005)

Beware the mighty Principality of Sealand!!!!   

Defeated the British in 1968, and a combined Dutch-German invasion in '78 ... since then no one has dared to mess!!!

Viva Prince Roy!!!    :rage:  :warstory:  :threat:  :skull: :gunner: :akimbo: :fifty: :cam: :rocket:

http://www.sealandgov.com/history.html


----------



## Vigilant (11 Jul 2005)

LOL who voted for North Korea?!?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2005)

OHara,

Do a search please. This has been done many times before, and always degenerates. It's not possible to phrase this question in such a simplistic manner, as you'll see if you read the other threads on the subject first. 

Before you ask something again, read the guidelines and DO A SEARCH!


----------

